# Compra-venta > Vendo >  VENDO  O CAMNIO....

## Moñiño

*CARTERAMASTERMIND LECTURA MENTES 35 euros*

¿Te gustaría leer la mente de cualquier persona?, ahora con esta carteraespecial, que puedes usar a diario, podrás ser capaz de realizar prodigiosmentales con total facilidad.
Un espectador piensa algo, una palabra, un dibujo unafrase... la escribe en un pequeño block en el interior de tu carterita, esta secierra y ya no se vuelve abrir jamás pero el mago es capaz de adivinar lo queestá escrito.  John Cornelius ssitema 
*Características:*

Facil de realizar.Gimmick indetectable.No se necesita ningún tipo de     manipulación.La cartera la podrás llevar     siempre contigo.
·        https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0C7TnZo9t0

*·**VENTUS, LA MONEDAQUE HARAS GIRAR EN LA PUNTA DE LOS DEDOS COMO UN BALON D E bALONCESTO12 euros mas gastos*
*·       * *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9GEtPdevGs*

*contacto mas rápido:* *magicjovis@gmail.com*

----------


## Moñiño

Todo vendido graias

----------

